# Another Question, Sir/ Madame, Dear Teachers and friends.= Jpeg or Raw for 50 MP



## surapon (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, My new toy Canon 5DSR should be in my hand this coming week. Since 1999, I have DSLR Olympus 2500L, Canon 20 D, Canon 1DS, 5D MK II, 7D, 7D MK II, EOS-M and Point and Shoot both Canon and Nikon. Yes, I shoot 85% in Large Jpeg file for typical Shots, But only 15% for Commercial Shots( Get Paid for) for Landscape/ Cityscape and Portrait in the Wedding jobs.

The Question that I want to know , Sir/ Madame----Now New Canon 5DSR = 50 MP. What file should I shoot ?
Keep shooting the same way that I shoot 15 years ago, 85% for Larged Jpeg File and 15% RAW. For special pictures---OR shoot every things in Large Jpeg file to save Space in Memory cards ?

Thank you , Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

Keep to your workflow my friend. If it works, then it works. Manny Librodo works exclusively in jpg.


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 14, 2015)

If it works for you, great. However ...

I never understood why there even is a jpeg option for high-end cameras. The only advantage I can see is for long high frame-rate shooting, where you press the shutter at 5-10 fps and keep it pressed for a minute or longer. There the writing speed could not keep up with RAWs. Maybe for news photographers that need to transmit over wireless the RAW-plus-jpeg option may be good, but jpeg then is supplementary to the archival RAW.

For anything that is not write-speed limited, I only shoot RAW/CR2, which means for me 100%. Why use a compressed, lossy file format? Makes no sense. Why not use a Holga lens on the camera? It is just about as non-sensical to me. Memory cards are cheap (compared to a 5dsr) and hard drives are also inexpensive these days. If you can afford a 5dsr, you can also get enough storage. If the RAW conversion step is too arduous, maybe the 5ds/r is not right, as it requires spot-on technique, and that means relatively slow and careful image capture.

Maybe you can continue using your 5d mkII (or which-ever camera you are using until now) for jpeg snap shots, and use the 5dsr for crafted RAW images.

To each their own, but those are my 2c. Happy shooting. Also looking forward to my 5dsr body on pre-order.


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2015)

Zeidora, sometimes client or personal requirement just need documentation. Anything more is wasted time.


----------



## surapon (Jun 15, 2015)

dolina said:


> Keep to your workflow my friend. If it works, then it works. Manny Librodo works exclusively in jpg.



Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend Dolina.
You are right on the target---If It work, = It works.
And you are ght in another hand too, Most of the Clients just want our products YESTERDAY, Not Tomorrow---If I shoot the Meeting Party 1,000 shots for 5 Hours, No way that I can Adjust RAW file in that day. But I try to shoot 95% Perfected Jpeg. Photos, and delete 5% not perfected Photos .
Thanks.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 15, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> If it works for you, great. However ...
> 
> I never understood why there even is a jpeg option for high-end cameras. The only advantage I can see is for long high frame-rate shooting, where you press the shutter at 5-10 fps and keep it pressed for a minute or longer. There the writing speed could not keep up with RAWs. Maybe for news photographers that need to transmit over wireless the RAW-plus-jpeg option may be good, but jpeg then is supplementary to the archival RAW.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dear friend Mr. Zeidora.
Yes, I will do as You recommend, Use 5D II, 7 D, 7 D MK II as the fast snap shots. And 5DSR as the Beast Crafted RAW Photos for BEST RECORDED PHOTO that fit for 50 MP..
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2015)

Would you like to have negative film or print out?

RAW, RAW almost forgot.....shoot RAW


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon.

You've probably seen a lot of talk about dynamic range in Canonrumors ...
Those who desire maximum DR at ISO100 is required to shoot RAW, to achieve their objectives.
But these people usually like low-contrast images with no black shadow, and none completely white highlights.

I realize that our friend Surapon usually do high-contrast photos with black shadows (too much for my taste), and for this purpose JPEG works well. However, RAW files allow you to retrieve those pictures where the lighting was not as we expected it to be.

In photo sessions with time to spare, and those shots where it is difficult to set the exact exposure on the camera, RAW files will be advantageous. In this case, use 32 giga cards or higher.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Would you like to have negative film or print out?
> 
> RAW, RAW almost forgot.....shoot RAW



Yes. A raw file is like having the original negative, as processors get better over the years, you can develop it again and get better results. The RAW files are compressed, and memory prices are dropping sharply. I just ordered a 500MB Samsung SSD to run Windows 10 on for $150. 4TB spinning drives are available for just over $100. 

Don't let the cost of memory make your decision for you, make the decision for a good reason.

If I take a throw-away photo of a item to sell on craigslist or ebay, I just shoot jpeg, but, if I'm going to keep the image I've already found the old jpeg images from 15 years ago are starting to look dated, while I can reprocess the older RAW files and they definitely show a improvement with newer software.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 16, 2015)

My workflow goes as follows:
1. Buy Large cards, not small.
2. Always shoot RAW to one card, JPEG to other
3. Use the appropriate file for the appropriate purpose.
4. Keep the Keepers, not the lousy shots.

I understand this is not what everyone wants to do, but having both has served me well. At a pro soccer game I was approached by a reporter. His photographer didn't show. Can he get one of my photos. (it must be jpeg, and it must be now for the deadline) sure, here is my jpeg card. 2 years later I am still his sports photographer.


----------



## surapon (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks you, Sir, Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Sir, From now, I will shoot Only RAW by 5DSR, and All Larged File JPG. on my 5D MK II, 7D MK II and 7 D.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 2, 2015)

There are things you shoot with a camera, and things you shoot at 50mp. When shooting 50mp, shoot raw. If you're shooting to document/etc, do a small or medium jpeg - that way you know going in you are shooting with intent. Or shoot with a non-50mp body as the shots most likely will come out sharper.


----------



## Dugways (Jul 5, 2015)

The only reason I can think of that I wouldn't be shooting in RAW is if I needed a high burst speed. Other than that, its RAW all the way


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 8, 2015)

surapon said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Keep to your workflow my friend. If it works, then it works. Manny Librodo works exclusively in jpg.
> ...



I always shoot raw no matter what. Too many times I've crafted the perfect shot on camera only to find shadows too dark or highlights too bright in print and have to adjust in post. I would not want to limit my options by locking a photo into jpg format.

Jpg is fine for family snapshots but for my pro work it's only raw.

Another consideration is whether your computer may need upgrading to process 50MP images.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 29, 2015)

10 and 15 years ago jpegs from the camera were terrible. Today not so much. Most published journalism, sports photography etc is jpeg. SO shoot jpeg!

RAW is still better, even if only a little, the final product will benefit, and that little bit may be what sets you apart from the next guy. It may be what gets you the blue ribbon, or the contract, or the adoring fans. SO shoot RAW!

Or do what I do and shoot RAW+JPEG. RAW to CF, jpeg to SD. When you get home you have both and can use the one appropriate to the end product.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> Thanks you, Sir, Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, Sir, From now, I will shoot Only RAW by 5DSR, and All Larged File JPG. on my 5D MK II, 7D MK II and 7 D.
> Have a great day, Sir.
> Surapon



I'd shoot raw for everything that is not a throwaway photo. I shot raw on all those camera models, and find that I can reprocess those old 7D photos and have them looking much better than they did originally.

If you need jpegs, shoot raw+jpeg.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Tex. 
When I first ventured in to raw, I started shooting RAW + JPEG for a couple of months, I gave that up as a waste, of time and storage, I was wasting time trying to work out if each JPEG was good enough or not, then processing the RAW's into another JPEG, so storing one RAW, large fine JPEG from the camera, then a larger JPEG (less compressed than the camera) from DxO. 
It was this situation that had me shoot RAW with all cameras and set large fine JPEG as an option on a button if I want something I can quickly pull on to my phone and email, don't think I've used that yet either. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> Or do what I do and shoot RAW+JPEG. RAW to CF, jpeg to SD. When you get home you have both and can use the one appropriate to the end product.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jul 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> It was this situation that had me shoot RAW with all cameras and set large fine JPEG as an option on a button if I want something I can quickly pull on to my phone and email, don't think I've used that yet either.



For me the turning point was when the 7D gained the ability to create JPEGs in the camera from RAW files, with firmware version 2. I could now shoot RAW only in the knowledge that if I did need a JPEG I could make one at any time. It's happened only two or three times.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd shoot RAW. The presumption is that the 5Dsr is being used for maximal image quality and manipulability. A sports/photojournalism/high volume events camera, with need for fast turnaround time - jpg.


----------



## TAF (Jul 29, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> If it works for you, great. However ...
> 
> I never understood why there even is a jpeg option for high-end cameras. The only advantage I can see is for long high frame-rate shooting, where you press the shutter at 5-10 fps and keep it pressed for a minute or longer. There the writing speed could not keep up with RAWs. Maybe for news photographers that need to transmit over wireless the RAW-plus-jpeg option may be good, but jpeg then is supplementary to the archival RAW.
> 
> ...




I'd be curious to know what percentage of your time is spent capturing images, and what percentage is spent in post?

Also, what is your timeframe from image capture to "use" (showing to people, publishing, whatever the final result means in your case)?


----------



## sanj (Jul 29, 2015)

The only reason to shoot in RAW is to have full flexibility in post.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2015)

NancyP said:


> I'd shoot RAW. The presumption is that the 5Dsr is being used for maximal image quality and manipulability. A sports/photojournalism/high volume events camera, with need for fast turnaround time - jpg.



Yes, but they often have a raw in case their photo is salable to a magazine or other high quality print job. The jpeg is sometimes put out on the wire when time is urgent, but may also be treated as a proof, and the images selected then go thru the raw pp process.

A jpeg from a sporting event may be posted to online news, but the raw is used for a spread in Sports Illustrated.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 30, 2015)

I never have any but a perfect exposure with perfect WB and never blow out highlights or underdog the shadows........

Whoa, that was an amazing dream!
RAW lets me expose "to the right" than pull back in post and tweak the image closer to what I want. When I want a snapshot, there's always my iPhone.

No disrespect intended to anyone, but while some shots are right on, many are not and a JPEG does not give me the latitude I need to fix it. (Bad pun....not referring to my ancient darkroom days by the word "fix")


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 30, 2015)

In my way of thinking, it is not a question of why should I shoot RAW but why wouldn't I shoot RAW?

I shoot RAW unless there is a specific reason not to. Absent of any legitimate reason, I default to RAW. 

In my personal type of photography, I don't have a reason not to shoot RAW so the decision is pretty easy for me.

Bedsides, I can always make a JPEG from a RAW. Going the other way is a bit harder. ;D


----------



## surapon (Jul 30, 2015)

Thousand Thanks to all my Friends and My Dear Teachers.
I have learn a lot from your answers, Which I can adapt to my improve love Hobby, The Photography.
In every time, If I do not know, and I post the questions---I get all great Answers---In every times, from the expert like you.
Good days.
Surapon.


----------



## Guru (Aug 2, 2015)

For me its two factors. The event, and my hoarder tendency.
For night club/ promo events, football matches, rallys and such, I'll tend to shoot JPEG for burst and speed. 
Studio work/ weddings, I tend to shoot RAW+jpg, (the + jpg simply because thanks to google photos, I've gotten a little addicted to the animated gifs you can create with sequenced photos, and for a lil BTS on a tumblr account for someone dancing, or a car drifting, or a belly dancer, , its more than good enough to to generate from tweaked jpegs, than to take the time process multiple raws)

And due to my hoarding tendencies, if i shoot a model and take 100 pics, there's a good chance i'll keep all 100 (well aside from any obviously bad ones, like eyes closed / mid blink or something). Even if i get my fav say 10 pics, I still keep the other 90. Needless to stay, space gets eaten up rapidly. I can't imagine 50MP raws/ jpgs storage woes. 

Its a habit I'm trying to break, just keep those 10 keepers, but you're talking to someone who has every version of the AMD drivers going back three years stored in a folder "just in case".


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 4, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I was wasting time trying to work out if each JPEG was good enough or not, then processing the RAW's into another JPEG, so storing one RAW, large fine JPEG from the camera, then a larger JPEG (less compressed than the camera) from DxO.



Wow, that does seem like a really bad idea. Don't do that anymore.

-Brad


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Brad. 
Yes that was the point I was trying to make, RAW's all the way now for me, much reduced storage requirements. I know the "storage is cheap as chips" argument, but on a limited budget, camera gear or hard drive? I know where I'd sooner spend it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I was wasting time trying to work out if each JPEG was good enough or not, then processing the RAW's into another JPEG, so storing one RAW, large fine JPEG from the camera, then a larger JPEG (less compressed than the camera) from DxO.
> ...


----------

